# Meguires no # 7 Mirror Glaze



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Meguires no #7 Mirror Glaze has any body used this on their car or is their any posts or pictures on the site cheers.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

tried the search function?:thumb:


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Cheers for that i have only been on here a couple of times so i am still finding my way around.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hotwheels said:


> Cheers for that i have only been on here a couple of times so i am still finding my way around.


no worries


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I use it and like it. Although mine (like many others) smells of bad eggs!

#7 & 476s after a dusty drive to Wareham in the summer -


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Say that gives a good reflection.


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have used it, along with Megs #26 (iirc), fantastic stuff. Really do like #7.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Great product, adds real shine to the finish.

used it when I last fully detailed my previous car.

meg's #7 topped with Poorboys Nattys Red





































:thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

fiestadetailer said:


> tried the search function?:thumb:


Problem is that the search function requires at least 3 characters so searching for #7 yields no results :wall:

Megs #7 (and nothing else) on black


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its an old school product - but its a superb one. Best IMHO on dark colours, especially solid red and solid black where it really seems to be able to add a little something in the way of wettness to the finish and #26 over it seems the ideal compliment for protection.


----------



## Bo2007 (Apr 3, 2007)

totally agree with above. great product IMO


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

I really rate #7. Always have, cures very nicely in the summer and not too bad in the winter either.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I like #7 and have used it a fair few times..........

Meg's #7 + Colly 915...........









&

Meg's #7 + Meg's #26









:thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Another thumbs up here. A great product at a great price. I use it every time I don't want to mess about. The pictures in the thread say it all. 

The smell is as old school as the product itself. A good, honest glaze smell with no artificial fragrances. And I love the texture and colour. Its a pleasure to use. 

I also like Meguiars Deep Crystal Polish, which gives similarly stunning results but is easier to wipe on and off IMO. I've always suspected that #7 has the edge in looks, but its hard to pick a difference. DC Polish was designed for clear coats, whereas #7 was developed for single stage paints (but still produces great results on clear coats).


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I'm afraid I have to disagree with the majority opinion. I used mine once and then the bottle sat on my shelf for 2 & 1/2 years before I finally threw it away. The reason is that I had since discovered HD Cleanse and Z&ymol Destiny.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

parish said:


> Problem is that the search function requires at least 3 characters so searching for #7 yields no results :wall:
> 
> [/ATTACH]


very true, the search function can be 'fiddly' at times


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Beeste said:


> I'm afraid I have to disagree with the majority opinion. I used mine once and then the bottle sat on my shelf for 2 & 1/2 years before I finally threw it away. The reason is that I had since discovered HD Cleanse and Z&ymol Destiny.


Not really a fair comparison imo. No7 is only 11 quid! For its price, its a very good product. Only beaten my ck glazes imo


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I used it by machine here, however the car had been subjected to a full machine polish, and 2x coats of Dodo:



















More pics here

Megs 7 is a great product, and easy enough to use (although I find a 2nd buff helps sometimes) but as with all glazes the result is more subtle than radical


----------



## ash83 (Dec 29, 2008)

hi i have used megs#7 few times. Its quite easy to use product. and adds a little extra!! My paint is HOK candy purple. hard to see the difference after applications. Most people with high solids , black or red car owners will find a noticeable wetness. 
I use it every week after a wash and top it up with megs NXT2.0 and sometimes put another #7 on top just for fun !!! does a good job. 
+++ product :thumb:

i will post some pics of last weeks detailing when i get a chance.


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Say with all of theise waxes and the OCD its funny the car hasnt put on weight lol.


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Beeste said:


> *I used mine once *and then the bottle sat on my shelf for 2 & 1/2 years before I finally threw it away. The reason is that I had since discovered HD Cleanse and Z&ymol Destiny.


What shortcomings did you think it had? Looks? Useability?

Is one use enough to judge it? Could it have been the particular car that did not get on well with #7?


----------



## ash83 (Dec 29, 2008)

meg #7 is been on the market for over 70 years i think. it is something that everyone should have in their shelf. Its a show car glaze. lasts only 1 or 2 days on top of wax. but it gives blinding shine. I use SRP then meg #7 then NXT2.0 then meg #7. then nxt2.0 then the last Meg #7. this last coat is just for the day my detailing reward that blinding shine:devil: !!! pics (the camera was blinded !!!):devil:


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

Just got a fresh bottle of Show Car Glaze no 7 from Meguires.

? on the container it says follow on with Mirror Glaze yellow wax #26. Instead of this can i use the collinite 465s and would this give it a briliant shine cheers


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Hotwheels said:


> Just got a fresh bottle of Show Car Glaze no 7 from Meguires.
> 
> ? on the container it says follow on with Mirror Glaze yellow wax #26. Instead of this can i use the collinite 465s and would this give it a briliant shine cheers


Yes, you can follow it with the Collinite :thumb: Megs #26 is a great wax though.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

ash83 said:


> meg #7 is been on the market for over 70 years i think. it is something that everyone should have in their shelf. Its a show car glaze. lasts only 1 or 2 days on top of wax. but it gives blinding shine. I use SRP then meg #7 then NXT2.0 then meg #7. then nxt2.0 then the last Meg #7. this last coat is just for the day my detailing reward that blinding shine:devil: !!! pics (the camera was blinded !!!):devil:


You have a very unorthadox way of using the #7, but your car still looks great though :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

ash83 said:


> meg #7 is been on the market for over 70 years i think. it is something that everyone should have in their shelf. Its a show car glaze. lasts only 1 or 2 days on top of wax. but it gives blinding shine. I use SRP then meg #7 then NXT2.0 then meg #7. then nxt2.0 then the last Meg #7. this last coat is just for the day my detailing reward that blinding shine:devil: !!! pics (the camera was blinded !!!):devil:


Its a great way to use #7 as a final topper for that extra bling. I've used it like this before too, results are super.

Not many people use it like this, i don't know why!


----------



## Kevin Brown (May 10, 2008)

Two threads about this:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99156


----------



## akimel (Oct 25, 2008)

Kevin, in your linked comment you suggest that #7 would be removed by "any finishing product that contains solvents, oils, resins, or cleaning agents (chemical or abrasive)." What products do you have in mind here? waxes? sealants? Do you see any benefit to applying #7 and then applying a wax/sealant over it? TIA.

Al


----------



## ash83 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kevin Brown said:


> Two threads about this:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=99156


hi mate. i was reading a thread at megsonline forum and found that meg#7 is pure polish with no cleaning agents and no protection. and just out of interest are you on the megsonline admin ???cheers


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

ash83 said:


> hi mate. i was reading a thread at megsonline forum and found that meg#7 is pure polish with no cleaning agents and no protection. and just out of interest are you on the megsonline admin ???cheers


I have been on their but the site crashed out yesterday and i havent been able to get back on for some reason i shal have to have another go cheers,


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

akimel said:


> Kevin, in your linked comment you suggest that #7 would be removed by "any finishing product that contains solvents, oils, resins, or cleaning agents (chemical or abrasive)." What products do you have in mind here? waxes? sealants? Do you see any benefit to applying #7 and then applying a wax/sealant over it? TIA.
> 
> Al


A shower of rain would appear to be sufficient, unless you apply an LSP on top. Colly, or Vics Concourse work well.


----------



## Hotwheels (Dec 6, 2008)

I shall be doing the car with the Collinit tomorow cheers.


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Wait a minute! I’m I using this wrong?

I was under the impression that when striped my LSP and wax after winter, I used this when I polished the car with Sonus Final Finish polish and used the Show car glaze on top of that…. Then I went over the car with my Blackfire W-diamond sealant then the week after would start with just washing and adding pete’s wax on top of the LSP….


So your saying you can add this onto the wax for extra bling say if I was going someplace that wee bit special???


I’m not wasting my time I’m I using megs 7 and then going over with my LSP????I thought the whole idea was to give the polish that extra bit of sparkle before protection was added.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

you can use it over your lsp and under. Its just what you want from the product. I always top over my lsp if my cars going somewhere special. On my daily, i would use under my lsp purely as it'd be outside and would wash off etc..


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

Would it go over say my pete 53 wax or is it a waste in that it will do nothing? Thanks for the info Dip.....


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

i've never tired it over pete's so i couldn't say but if you want that short term bling for a special occasion, then its defo worth using it over it. I would assess it though on a panel and see if your eye can spot anything. I use it on solid red, and it just makes it look dripping wet!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if yours smells bad, like rotten eggs, you should contact Megs. At the recent day at their place we briefly talked about this and they said it shouldnt smell, and if it did we should return it to them...

Personally I didnt see any difference in the finish when using mine, and for the extra work involved it just didnt make it into my collection. Personally I think Clearkote RMG is MUCH better all round, especially as it can be used in full sun and does (IMHO) add slightly to the finish in my eyes


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

@Sav - the name gives it away *Show Car* Glaze. It is/was originally intended for short term use, e.g. drive to the show, wipe the car over with QD, then apply #7 but, as it's water-soluble, it doesn't last very long, *but* if you top it with a wax or sealant then it prevents it being washed off.

Personally, I use #7, seal it with two layers of Poorboy's EX-P, then a couple of layers of wax. However, as said above, if you are going somewhere special, such as a car show, you could put another layer of #7 over the top of your LSP for that extra little bit of wetness but that top layer of #7 wouldn't remain on the car very long, the layer under the wax/sealant would however.


----------

